# Pediatrician Referrals...



## Lallem18

I've been told by everyone and their brother that I am way behind the power curve in finding a pediatrician for my baby who is due 10/29.  We are fairly new to the La Plata area, so I was wondering if any of you parents have a pediatrician that you just love and would feel good about referring him/her.  

THANKS!!!!


----------



## RoseRed

Bit of a hike for you, but my daughter goes to Dr. Lindemann in Leonardtown.  997-0800


----------



## Lallem18

RoseRed said:
			
		

> Bit of a hike for you, but my daughter goes to Dr. Lindemann in Leonardtown.  997-0800



I think to be safe in those "Oh my God he just swalled fifty eight cents!!" situations we should think about closer - La Plata or Waldorf.  Thanks though!


----------



## sockgirl77

*dr. lindemann*



			
				RoseRed said:
			
		

> Bit of a hike for you, but my daughter goes to Dr. Lindemann in Leonardtown.  997-0800


my son went to dr. lindemann when he was first born. he got jaundice and lost over a pound in less than a week. he didn't think it was necessary to send him to children's. needless to say, i won't be seeing him again. i'm not posting this to upset you just want to give you something to think about before you refer him to people.


----------



## CowGirlUp

Dr. Hewitt in Price Frederick/Solomons. I am 21 and still go to him - he is the best!


----------



## bresamil

Lallem18 said:
			
		

> I think to be safe in those "Oh my God he just swalled fifty eight cents!!" situations we should think about closer - La Plata or Waldorf.  Thanks though!


We use Robert Miller.  He has an office in Waldorf and one in Leonardtown.


----------



## DoWhat

sockgirl77 said:
			
		

> just want to give you something to think about before you refer him to people.


Yea RR, how dare you!


----------



## RoseRed

sockgirl77 said:
			
		

> my son went to dr. lindemann when he was first born. he got jaundice and lost over a pound in less than a week. he didn't think it was necessary to send him to children's. needless to say, i won't be seeing him again. i'm not posting this to upset you just want to give you something to think about before you refer him to people.


So what did you do?  Go somewhere else?  See another doctor?  

My daughter has been with him since birth (she's 5) and I have never had a problem with him.  As a matter of fact, I find that he isn't the type of doctor to medicate every sniffle or run tons of tests unless necessary.  JMO

Pete... care to chime in here?


----------



## sockgirl77

Lallem18 said:
			
		

> I think to be safe in those "Oh my God he just swalled fifty eight cents!!" situations we should think about closer - La Plata or Waldorf.  Thanks though!


Reddy, Soma N MD - Cambridge Pediatrics Ctr 
Address:   3460 Old Washington Rd # 204, Waldorf, MD 20602  
Phone: (301) 645-6670 
this is who my stepmom takes my brother to.


----------



## sockgirl77

RoseRed said:
			
		

> So what did you do?  Go somewhere else?  See another doctor?
> 
> My daughter has been with him since birth (she's 5) and I have never had a problem with him.  As a matter of fact, I find that he isn't the type of doctor to medicate every sniffle or run tons of tests unless necessary.  JMO
> 
> Pete... care to chime in here?


he went to children's for 4 days. then, i switched to dr. dhillon. he's been great. i'm glad that dr. lindemann is working out for you. i'm sure that they all make mistakes but i couldn't take the risk with my little guy.


----------



## DoWhat

RoseRed said:
			
		

> My daughter has been with him since birth (she's 5) and I have never had a problem with him.  As a matter of fact, I find that he isn't the type of doctor to medicate every sniffle or run tons of tests unless necessary.  JMO


Sure, I think we have to believe socklady.


----------



## DoWhat

sockgirl77 said:
			
		

> he went to children's for 4 days. then, i switched to dr. dhillon. he's been great. i'm glad that dr. lindemann is working out for you. i'm sure that they all make mistakes but i couldn't take the risk with my little guy.


Are you saying RR is not a good babies mommy?


----------



## RoseRed

DoWhat said:
			
		

> Yea RR, how dare you!


What was I thinking?  

Besides, jaundice is common in newborns and usually goes away on its own.


----------



## sockgirl77

RoseRed said:
			
		

> What was I thinking?
> 
> Besides, jaundice is common in newborns and usually goes away on its own.


yes, it is. but him losing over a pound in a week. which made him go down to 4 lbs. 8 oz. i guess that i should have mentioned that i had him at 35 weeks so it made it a little more important for him to be at children's. dr. lindemann wanted st. mary's to treat him. they don't even have a NICU


----------



## sockgirl77

sockgirl77 said:
			
		

> yes, it is. but him losing over a pound in a week. which made him go down to 4 lbs. 8 oz. i guess that i should have mentioned that i had him at 35 weeks so it made it a little more important for him to be at children's. dr. lindemann wanted st. mary's to treat him. they don't even have a NICU


to add, his jaudice level was extremely high. it would  not have gone away on it's own. his billi level was 21.7. the average is 5. the max is 25


----------



## RoseRed

sockgirl77 said:
			
		

> yes, it is. but him losing over a pound in a week. which made him go down to 4 lbs. 8 oz. i guess that i should have mentioned that i had him at 35 weeks so it made it a little more important for him to be at children's. dr. lindemann wanted st. mary's to treat him. they don't even have a NICU


My daughter was born at 36 weeks and 7lbs 7oz.

Yours was a tiny little guy.  May I ask if you smoked during your pregnancy?


----------



## DoWhat

sockgirl77 said:
			
		

> yes, it is. but him losing over a pound in a week. which made him go down to 4 lbs. 8 oz.


I bet you smoked while you were pregnant.


----------



## DoWhat

RoseRed said:
			
		

> My daughter was born at 36 weeks and 7lbs 7oz.
> 
> Yours was a tiny little guy.  May I ask if you smoked during your pregnancy?


----------



## sockgirl77

RoseRed said:
			
		

> My daughter was born at 36 weeks and 7lbs 7oz.
> 
> Yours was a tiny little guy.  May I ask if you smoked during your pregnancy?


he!! no


----------



## kwillia

IMO, everyone has different interactions and experiences with doctors and based on those interactions and experiences they have to decide for themselves who works best for them. That's why we have choices. :shrug:


----------



## DoWhat

sockgirl77 said:
			
		

> he!! no


----------



## Lallem18

Anyone heard anything about Dr. Sait and Chhabra in Waldorf?

BTW - Thank You all for responding.  If I hear one more person say "YOU DON'T HAVE A PEDIATRICIAN YET?"...crap, I haven't even had the kid and I'm already a crappy mom.  Ugh!


----------



## girliegirl

*Pedatricians*

My son goes to Dr. Miller and I love him.  He has an office in Leonardtown (301-475-7222) and Waldorf.  He has 2 other Doctors in his office, Dr. Reed and Dr. Brubacher. Both of them are equally wonderful.  I would recommend no one else!


----------



## sockgirl77

i will just say this. i will never agree with a doctor who wants anyone to be treated in SMH. they suck.


----------



## DoWhat

kwillia said:
			
		

> IMO, everyone has different interactions and experiences with doctors and based on those interactions and experiences they have to decide for themselves who works best for them. That's why we have choices. :shrug:


  you're no fun.


----------



## Kizzy

Dr. Sait and Chabbra in Waldorf.  It is closer for you, they are great and get you in as soon a possible when you need them.


----------



## RoseRed

sockgirl77 said:
			
		

> he!! no


Then why was he so small?


----------



## sockgirl77

DoWhat said:
			
		

>


no, it's not bs. i quit when i found out that i was pregnant. didn't start back up until he was 4 weeks old.


----------



## kwillia

DoWhat said:
			
		

> you're no fun.




I could tell you some horror stories about Dr. Miller... would that help...:shrug:


----------



## DoWhat

RoseRed said:
			
		

> Then why was he so small?


Isn't Bucky, Ray & Shane little guys?


----------



## Pete

kwillia said:
			
		

> IMO, everyone has different interactions and experiences with doctors and based on those interactions and experiences they have to decide for themselves who works best for them. That's why we have choices. :shrug:


You are just saying that because the one you told me to go to is a criminal.


----------



## sockgirl77

RoseRed said:
			
		

> Then why was he so small?


b/c he was 5 weeks early


----------



## DoWhat

kwillia said:
			
		

> I could tell you some horror stories about Dr. Miller... would that help...:shrug:


You might want to tell girliegirl.


----------



## sockgirl77

RoseRed said:
			
		

> Then why was he so small?


7 lbs. 7 oz. is big for a baby born 4 weeks early


----------



## Kizzy

socksgirl, 

It is normal for a baby to lose up to 1 pound in the first week after it is born.  There is nothing unusual about that.  You were 35 weeks, so St. Mary's County can handle a baby born at 35 weeks, without needing a NICU.  My son was born at 30 weeks 3.5 lbs., and was 2.4 pounds a few days.  Upsetting but normal.


----------



## CMC122

kwillia said:
			
		

> I could tell you some horror stories about Dr. Miller... would that help...:shrug:


You could PM them to me, they're my kids doctor.


----------



## Lallem18

Kizzy said:
			
		

> Dr. Sait and Chabbra in Waldorf.  It is closer for you, they are great and get you in as soon a possible when you need them.




That is who the people at my doc's office recommended.  It's nice to hear actual moms & dads who have had experience in this sort of thing refer someone.  Thanks! 

I am also going to call Dr. Miller too.  

Any ideas/advice on the questions you are supposed to ask?  I don't want to go in there looking like an idiot.


----------



## kwillia

Pete said:
			
		

> You are just saying that because the one you told me to go to is a criminal.


My two have been going to him for over a decade and he does not do the tests as you describe in your few instances... so thanks for putting this out as an example as what works for some may not work for others...


----------



## bresamil

CMC122 said:
			
		

> You could PM them to me, they're my kids doctor.


----------



## RoseRed

sockgirl77 said:
			
		

> i will just say this. i will never agree with a doctor who wants anyone to be treated in SMH. they suck.


I have never had any problems with the hospital.  But everyone has their own azzhole...errr... opinion.


----------



## kwillia

As for the Dr. Miller stories. I have not used him, so my stories would be second hand from friends that have and switched based on not being comfortable with decisions he made in regards to the welfare of their children. The stories would probably not be any different than any other stories that are out there regarding every other doc mentioned here and then some. So please don't flood me with 30-40 PMers asking for the  TIA


----------



## sockgirl77

RoseRed said:
			
		

> I have never had any problems with the hospital.  But everyone has their own azzhole...errr... opinion.


yes, it is only MY opinion but it's not an azzhole one. i have had so many bad experiences there. infact, everyone that i know that has had to go there has gone through the same bs with them


----------



## BabyGurl1978

Yep Dr. Miller is great as well as Dr. Reid, and Dr. Brubacker is okay...they all work together.....been going to them since my oldest door was born 9 years ago...very friendly.....


----------



## BabyGurl1978

I don't care for him much!!! Dr. Reddy


----------



## sockgirl77

Lallem18 said:
			
		

> Anyone heard anything about Dr. Sait and Chhabra in Waldorf?
> 
> BTW - Thank You all for responding.  If I hear one more person say "YOU DON'T HAVE A PEDIATRICIAN YET?"...crap, I haven't even had the kid and I'm already a crappy mom.  Ugh!


i just talked to a friend of mine who has 4 kids. she takes them to dr. sait. she said that she likes him and that he's really gentle.


----------



## RoseRed

sockgirl77 said:
			
		

> yes, it is only MY opinion but it's not an azzhole one. i have had so many bad experiences there. infact, everyone that i know that has had to go there has gone through the same bs with them


Good thing you don't know me then.


----------



## sockgirl77

BabyGurl1978 said:
			
		

> I don't care for him much!!! Dr. Reddy


i haven't met him. i just know that my brother who is 15 goes to him and has for 10 years, i think


----------



## Pete

kwillia said:
			
		

> My two have been going to him for over a decade and he does not do the tests as you describe in your few instances... so thanks for putting this out as an example as what works for some may not work for others...


In case anyone wants to know what Kwillia and I are talking about feel free to PM her for details.


----------



## BabyGurl1978

Yes my brother in law takes his son there....its okay...


----------



## sockgirl77

BabyGurl1978 said:
			
		

> Yes my brother in law takes his son there....its okay...


which dr. are you referring to?


----------



## Kain99

Isn't Dr. Limdehmann the guy that he has been kicked out of several practices (Breton Medical included) and out of SMH?  If I remember correctly he has a HUGE lawsuit pending now for sexual harassment.


----------



## Pete

Kain99 said:
			
		

> Isn't Dr. Limdehmann the guy that he has been kicked out of several practices (Breton Medical included) and out of SMH?  If I remember correctly he has a HUGE lawsuit pending now for sexual harassment.


What does copping a feel of a MILF have to do with the practice of medicine?


----------



## BabyGurl1978

Yeah me to tell me about some horror stories about Dr. Miller....my kids don't get to see him much but they do visit the other two a lot...really like Dr. Reid.


----------



## Kain99

Pete said:
			
		

> What does copping a feel of a MILF have to do with the practice of medicine?


Gee I dunno Pete.... I was just assuming there weren't to many Mommies interested in being felt up while they had a sick kid... but that's just me.


----------



## sockgirl77

Kain99 said:
			
		

> Isn't Dr. Limdehmann the guy that he has been kicked out of several practices (Breton Medical included) and out of SMH?  If I remember correctly he has a HUGE lawsuit pending now for sexual harassment.


i know that he wasn't kicked out of smh b/c he did my son't circumcision there. but i have heard of him getting kicked out of several practices.


----------



## Chasey_Lane

Doctors Abney, Howell and Minoxi Shah.


----------



## crabcake

Kain99 said:
			
		

> Gee I dunno Pete.... I was just assuming there weren't to many Mommies interested in being felt up while they had a sick kid... but that's just me.



well, if it takes your mind off things for a few minutes, I don't see the big deal. :shrug:

















KIDDING!


----------



## Kain99

Chasey_Lane said:
			
		

> Doctors Abney, Howell and Minoxi Shah.


OMG!  Dr. Shah was my pediatrcian when I was a little girl!  Dayum he must be old!


----------



## BabyGurl1978

sockgirl77 said:
			
		

> which dr. are you referring to?




Dr. Sait and Dr. Chabbra


----------



## Tina2001aniT

sockgirl77 said:
			
		

> i know that he wasn't kicked out of smh b/c he did my son't circumcision there. but i have heard of him getting kicked out of several practices.


He was kicked out of SMH for a while in 98-99 somewhere around there, and an inside source tells me it is about to happen again........When he left Breton Med and went to annapolis....then came back here....yup he loves him some MILF's



Disclaimer:  I have had no sexual relations with this man!


----------



## RoseRed

Kain99 said:
			
		

> Isn't Dr. Limdehmann the guy that he has been kicked out of several practices (Breton Medical included) and out of SMH?  If I remember correctly he has a HUGE lawsuit pending now for sexual harassment.


Haven't heard anything about that.  It was my understanding that he left Breton because that is when they got gobbled up by the Shah machine and he didn't want to work for them. 

He has never, ever done anything remotely inappropriate to me or my daughter.  

Can't say the same for a doctor that used to be part of Moon's practice, but that's another story.


----------



## CMC122

BabyGurl1978 said:
			
		

> Yep Dr. Miller is great as well as Dr. Reid, and Dr. Brubacker is okay...they all work together.....been going to them since my oldest door was born 9 years ago...very friendly.....


You birthed a door


----------



## Chasey_Lane

Kain99 said:
			
		

> OMG!  Dr. Shah was my pediatrcian when I was a little girl!  Dayum he must be old!


There are many "Shahs" in just as many fields.  I'm referring to Minoxi (very petite woman) in her 50's.


----------



## BabyGurl1978

CMC122 said:
			
		

> You birthed a door


.

I sure the heck hope not....Meant daughter.....sorry...


----------



## Kain99

RoseRed said:
			
		

> He has never, ever done anything remotely inappropriate to me or my daughter.


Then this can't be true!  You'd be prime pickin's girlie!


----------



## Tina2001aniT

RoseRed said:
			
		

> Haven't heard anything about that. It was my understanding that he left Breton because that is when they got gobbled up by the Shah machine and he didn't want to work for them.
> 
> He has never, ever done anything remotely inappropriate to me or my daughter.
> 
> Can't say the same for a doctor that used to be part of Moon's practice, but that's another story.


Let's just say that from what I have heard....he is up sh*t's creek without a paddle......start looking for a new pediatrician.....he will pull up here soon....has done it before....and he did not quit breton med he WAS fired for sexual harassment.......


----------



## Kizzy

Lall, 

They are great.  They have 2 new female doctors that are fantastic and I have always been very satisfied with the doctors there.


----------



## RoseRed

Kain99 said:
			
		

> Then this can't be true!  You'd be prime pickin's girlie!


Well, I am stunning.


----------



## Lallem18

Thank you all so much for the referrals and interesting conversations!!!  I have to at least pretend that I am doing work now.  Catch you all later!


----------



## kwillia

RoseRed said:
			
		

> Well, I am stunning.


Gee RR, looks like some good came out of you looking like an 'unapproachable biatch'....


----------



## RoseRed

Tina2001aniT said:
			
		

> Let's just say that from what I have heard....he is up sh*t's creek without a paddle......start looking for a new pediatrician.....he will pull up here soon....has done it before....and he did not quit breton med he WAS fired for sexual harassment.......


Are you able to provde a link or something?  I can't seem to find anything by doing a google search.


----------



## crabcake

but isn't it slander to make allegations of sexual harrassment against someone like a doctor without any legal backing/evidence?


----------



## Tina2001aniT

RoseRed said:
			
		

> Are you able to provde a link or something? I can't seem to find anything by doing a google search.


Check PMer


----------



## Tina2001aniT

crabcake said:
			
		

> but isn't it slander to make allegations of sexual harrassment against someone like a doctor without any legal backing/evidence?


Not if it is true......


----------



## sockgirl77

RoseRed said:
			
		

> Are you able to provde a link or something?  I can't seem to find anything by doing a google search.


i've been trying to find something, myself. all of the background checks cost money now. what happened to good old 1-800-doctors


----------



## RoseRed

kwillia said:
			
		

> Gee RR, looks like some good came out of you looking like an 'unapproachable biatch'....


Apparently I exude it a bit to much, it happens everywhere I go.  Guess I'm a


----------



## pixiegirl

RoseRed said:
			
		

> Then why was he so small?



Had a neice born at 3 something this morning.  18 inches and only 5 pounds 7 ounces.  Full term and momma doesn't smoke.


----------



## BabyGurl1978

pixiegirl said:
			
		

> Had a neice born at 3 something this morning.  18 inches and only 5 pounds 7 ounces.  Full term and momma doesn't smoke.


.


Oh really who's baby (sister/brother)??  Congradulations!!!


----------



## crabcake

Tina2001aniT said:
			
		

> Not if it is true......



proof? :shrug: this is the first I've ever heard of this, and I've had lots of parents refer me to that pediatrician as well.


----------



## kwillia

pixiegirl said:
			
		

> Had a neice born at 3 something this morning.  18 inches and only 5 pounds 7 ounces.  Full term and momma doesn't smoke.


Sounds like the date was off... 18 inches is awful small for full term...


----------



## RoseRed

kwillia said:
			
		

> Sounds like the date was off... 18 inches is awful small for full term...


I would have to agree with Kwillia.

Congratulations Auntie!


----------



## sockgirl77

kwillia said:
			
		

> Sounds like the date was off... 18 inches is awful small for full term...


not trying to argue but i was only a week early and i was 5 lbs 2 oz. and 18 inches. my mom is also only 4'11


----------



## crabcake

kwillia said:
			
		

> Sounds like the date was off... 18 inches is awful small for full term...



DQ was 9 lbs 6 oz and 19 1/2 inches; she was due first week in August, but born July 17th (after they stopped labor twice July 2 and 7th).


----------



## sockgirl77

and no, she didn't smoke


----------



## sockgirl77

crabcake said:
			
		

> DQ was 9 lbs 6 oz and 19 1/2 inches; she was due first week in August, but born July 17th (after they stopped labor twice July 2 and 7th).


OMG. i'd be glad that she was born early  ouch.


----------



## Tina2001aniT

crabcake said:
			
		

> proof? :shrug: this is the first I've ever heard of this, and I've had lots of parents refer me to that pediatrician as well.


I was just making a point that this is what I know......was not trying to start a debate, if you dont believe me that is up to you.....I am just saying that I know this....but do not have "proof" to show you....


I used to use him as well I used to see him when I was like 17 he was the doctor to finally diagnose what was wrong with my knees after 12 years of trying to figure it out.....I loved him as a doctor....even tool ash there when she was little, then had a disagreement with him over her treatment for something and took her for a second opinion and stayed there........now am hearing all this stuff.......like I said I am not trying to "convince" you or anyone else....I just know what I know.....:shrug:


----------



## crabcake

sockgirl77 said:
			
		

> OMG. i'd be glad that she was born early  ouch.



she was born via c-section so I didn't feel a thing.


----------



## crabcake

Tina2001aniT said:
			
		

> I am not trying to "convince" you or anyone else....I just know what I know.....:shrug:



did it happen to you or did you hear about it from someone else? one makes your assertion understandable; the other is known as hearsay.


----------



## pixiegirl

kwillia said:
			
		

> Sounds like the date was off... 18 inches is awful small for full term...



Nope, she was due tomorrow.  Had the perfect pregnancy, no problems at all; always measured correctly, gained the right amount of weight and all her sonos were prefectly normal.  Babe is perfectly healthy.


----------



## sockgirl77

crabcake said:
			
		

> she was born via c-section so I didn't feel a thing.


whew...i was feeling for you!


----------



## crabcake

sockgirl77 said:
			
		

> whew...i was feeling for you!



please don't feel for me; I don't switch teams.


----------



## sockgirl77

crabcake said:
			
		

> please don't feel for me; I don't switch teams.


don't worry, me either.


----------



## girliegirl

*Pediatrcians*

All parents have heard or have personal horror stories about Doctors.  Again, I have never ever had a problem with Dr. Miller, Dr. Reid or Dr. Brubacher.  Just to show you how good they have been to me and my son, my husband died suddenly and unexpectedly in 2003.  Dr. Miller read the obituary in the paper and called and asked that I bring my son into see him, so they could talk.  My son was only 5 at the time.  That meant the world to me in that horrible time, that Dr. Miller went out of his way to check on my son and make sure he was ok.  I could tell my horror stories on Dr. Dhillon, however, chose not too, as it is all in who you like.  You need to make a choice that is right for you and your child.  You can only absorb our comments not make a decision based on our comments. Good Luck!


----------



## Tina2001aniT

crabcake said:
			
		

> did it happen to you or did you hear about it from someone else? one makes your assertion understandable; the other is known as hearsay.


Did not happen to me, happened to someone else.....


Forget I mentioned it....wait until you read it in the paper.......:shrug:


----------



## RoseRed

Just because I read negative comments on an internet forum doesn't necessarily make them true.  I will wait and see what comes out and make my decision at that time.


----------



## Kain99

crabcake said:
			
		

> did it happen to you or did you hear about it from someone else? one makes your assertion understandable; the other is known as hearsay.


Hey!  If ya wanna take the DQ in for a test run... I'll bring the video camera!


----------



## crabcake

Kain99 said:
			
		

> Hey!  If ya wanna take the DQ in for a test run... I'll bring the video camera!



DQ has a physician already, but thanks! 

I just get annoyed with accusations of sexual harrassment when no facts are provided b/c of all the cases of "he said i looked nice in my dress and I am offended"-type . I know there are legitimate s.h. cases out there; but it's a pretty serious allegation to sling on someone when you don't provide the facts to back it up. That's someone's reputation, career, husband, father, son, etc. ...  If there's a criminal charge against him for it, say so; if not, and if it didn't happen to that particular person who is alleging it, but rather a "friend" or a "friend of a friend", it has no place being said, imo.

And accusing someone of sexual harrasment is not an "opinion"; it's a serious allegation, and just because someone 'believes' another person's version of events doesn't make it fact.

:stepsoffsoapbox:


----------



## CMC122

kwillia said:
			
		

> Sounds like the date was off... 18 inches is awful small for full term...


That's not unusually small for a newborn.  It is if both parents are 6 feet tall though


----------



## Dymphna

Bump

Called the office of Dr Miller etc to make an appointment for my kids. The conversation went something like this...

*Me*: I'd like to make an appointment for two of my kids. Hopefully for Feb. 11th.
*Receptionist*: What is this for?
*Me*: Regular checkup for a 2 & 4 year old
*R*: When is the 2 -yo's b-day?
*Me*: the 4th
*R*: When was the last time the 11 yo was in for a check up?
*Me*: I don't know, sometime in February, but it doesn't matter, I've checked with the insurance company already and as long as it isn't in the same calendar year, it is covered.
*R*: I need to check, because if it was less then 365 days, the insurance company won't pay. What's the 11 yo's name.
*Me*: he's not 11, he's 4.
*R*: His name?
*Me*: (answers question)
*R*: He was last here on Feb 13th, so any appointment would have to be after that.
*Me*:I've gone through this before with my other child, the insurance will cover it.
*R*: If it's less than 365 days they won't, and if they don't, you are responsible for it.
*Me*: I'll take that risk.
*R*: It's our policy. I can't make the appointment.
*Me*: Fine, I'll find another doctor. *slam*

####

So, here I am in the Pediatrician referral thread.

The thing is, my insurance company has adopted a more liberal policy in regards to children's appointments. So, if they paid for one kid to go 360 days between visits, 2 years ago, they will certainly pay for this one to go 364 days, instead of 365.



			
				Chasey_Lane said:
			
		

> Doctors Abney, Howell and Minoxi Shah.


 This group looks promising. Nobody said anything bad in this thread about them. Covered by my insurance. Not in Leonardtown, where there is a 3-day waiting period to make a left turn. They have an office in LaPlata, so maybe I can avoid the craziness of Waldorf. 

Does anyone else have any opinions or experience with this group? 

I've known some doctors who have offices in both LaPlata and Waldorf, who basically just use the LaPlata office as a place to hang out when they have to be on call at the hospital. Do these folks do that or do they really see patients in LaPlata on a regular basis?

There also seems to be a Dr. Haith, a Dr. Dugan and a Dr. Lanni as part of this group.

TIA


----------



## DDoyle

Lallem18 said:
			
		

> I've been told by everyone and their brother that I am way behind the power curve in finding a pediatrician for my baby who is due 10/29.  We are fairly new to the La Plata area, so I was wondering if any of you parents have a pediatrician that you just love and would feel good about referring him/her.
> 
> THANKS!!!!



My boys go to Children's Pediatricians and Associates in Waldorf. They have been pretty good to us. (a compliment coming from me, i hate most doctors) they've always gotten us in for a sick appointment when we needed it and don't usually wait too long to be seen. (my first son's old doctor would always have ya wait an hour or so)
the phone # is 301-843-5262 if interested, but i don't know if they are taking new patients.
~GOOD LUCK*


----------



## carolinagirl

Dymphna said:
			
		

> Bump
> 
> 
> So, here I am in the Pediatrician referral thread.
> 
> The thing is, my insurance company has adopted a more liberal policy in regards to children's appointments. So, if they paid for one kid to go 360 days between visits, 2 years ago, they will certainly pay for this one to go 364 days, instead of 365.
> 
> This group looks promising. Nobody said anything bad in this thread about them. Covered by my insurance. Not in Leonardtown, where there is a 3-day waiting period to make a left turn. They have an office in LaPlata, so maybe I can avoid the craziness of Waldorf.
> 
> Does anyone else have any opinions or experience with this group?
> 
> I've known some doctors who have offices in both LaPlata and Waldorf, who basically just use the LaPlata office as a place to hang out when they have to be on call at the hospital. Do these folks do that or do they really see patients in LaPlata on a regular basis?
> 
> There also seems to be a Dr. Haith, a Dr. Dugan and a Dr. Lanni as part of this group.
> 
> TIA




I take all three of my kiddos there.  They are ages 12 y/o, 4 y/o and 8 months.  I have had a problem in the past with someone in the Waldorf Office not picking up the phones, but in the last year that has stopped.  I absolutely love Dr. Abney!  They have also seen Dr. Haith and Dr. Dugan and I like them also.  I don't really care too much for Dr. Shah. 

The baby had a problem when we first brought him home, so I called Dr. Abney.  Afterwards, she called twice on the weekend to check up on us.  I thought it was very nice of her.

This reminds me I gotta get the baby his 9 month checkup appt.


----------



## danceintherain

Dr. Jean Eisenbrey has an office in Waldorf 301-645-0966 & Clinton 301-868-8100. She is a wonderful doctor. Both of my children love her.


----------



## Dymphna

Dymphna said:
			
		

> Bump
> 
> Called the office of Dr Miller etc to make an appointment for my kids. The conversation went something like this...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've known some doctors who have offices in both LaPlata and Waldorf, who basically just use the LaPlata office as a place to hang out when they have to be on call at the hospital. Do these folks do that or do they really see patients in LaPlata on a regular basis?


Just thought I'd provide an update in the event it is useful to anyone.
The offices of Drs. Abney etc. do see patients regularly in LaPlata, but there is only one pediatrician there, the rest are in Waldorf. So chances are with three kids, I'd be spending as much, if not more time trying to get in and out of Pembrooke as I would going to LaPlata.

With that in mind, I figured I'd give Dr. Miller's office in L-town another chance. This is after another person told me "Oh that girl who answers the phones is a b**ch." Well she once again proved that point.  I will spare you the gory details.

So, I'm thinking, if I'm going to end up in Waldorf anyway, and worse, if I'm going to end up in Pembrooke, I may as well try returning to Dr. Miller's office there. So, while I'm still debating that idea in my head, my kid gets sick. 

So, I call Miller's Waldorf office, tell them I want a sick appointment in Waldorf, even though my records are in L-town. Ok, no problem, they even made the appointment after office hours, this evening. (I guess they are pretty booked)

A little while later, I get a phone call. Someone in the Waldorf office was concerned about why I would want to take my sick kid to Waldorf, especially waiting until that late in the evening. She wanted to make sure that the L-town office hadn't turned me away. (hmmm, I wonder if they have a problem with that?) When I told her that the reason was because I was unhappy with the receptionist (I think the term I used was "evil witch") she wasn't overly surprised. She offered to retrieve all my children's records to Waldorf and even made the appointments for them for the day I wanted.


----------



## carolinagirl

How nice of her.  Sounds like they are aware of the problem in L-town.  I had to take my son to see Dr. Abney Tuesday.  What a great doctor she is!


----------



## AllyCat

I take my son to Dr. Lindemann in L-town he is great with my son. His practice is called St. Maries Pediatrics.


----------



## Tina2001aniT

Tina2001aniT said:
			
		

> Did not happen to me, happened to someone else.....
> 
> 
> Forget I mentioned it....wait until you read it in the paper.......:shrug:


 


Had to bump it......


----------



## kom526

To get back on topic...any suggestions?
I refuse to go to Dr. Dhillon, he doesn't sound like the kind of Dr. I want to take my son to.


----------



## crabcake

Dr. Dan at Shah Associates is pretty nice! DQ saw her for the first time a few weeks ago. She speaks English, is friendly, and has a good rapport with the chillens.


----------



## CMC122

I like Dr. Miller


----------



## crabcake

I got an offer for a check-up from a doctor on the forum this morning, but he only sees patients over the age of 18.


----------



## kom526

crabcake said:
			
		

> Dr. Dan at Shah Associates is pretty nice! DQ saw her for the first time a few weeks ago. She speaks English, is friendly, and has a good rapport with the chillens.


The language thing isn't an issue, my neighbor thinks Dhillon is a little prescrption happy sometimes. :shrug:
We interviewed 8 people before we chose a Dr. for lil kom, and he turned out to be a perv. Now back to square one.


Thanks for input!


----------



## pixiegirl

kom526 said:
			
		

> The language thing isn't an issue, my neighbor thinks Dhillon is a little prescrption happy sometimes. :shrug:
> We interviewed 8 people before we chose a Dr. for lil kom, and he turned out to be a perv. Now back to square one.
> 
> 
> Thanks for input!



Dr. Aziza Alam in Waldorf.  She is wonderful.  She was my doc when I was a kid and I wouldn't trust my kiddos to anyone else.  She's not drug happy and will gladly listen to what I want to do above anything else.


----------



## crabcake

kom526 said:
			
		

> The language thing isn't an issue


 I don't know how old "lil kom" is, but DQ (6) is not very receptive nor responsive to a doctor that she can't understand. It's not that she (nor I) is discriminatory in selecting a physician; rather, it's a comfort level thing. I don't like not understanding exactly what a doctor is telling me in regards to mine or my kid's health.  To each his/her own though. Some people understand Eastern languages. I'm just not one of 'em and I don't have the patience to have something repeated 15 times so I can understand it. :shrug:


----------



## kom526

crabcake said:
			
		

> I don't know how old "lil kom" is, but DQ (6) is not very receptive nor responsive to a doctor that she can't understand. It's not that she (nor I) is discriminatory in selecting a physician; rather, it's a comfort level thing. I don't like not understanding exactly what a doctor is telling me in regards to mine or my kid's health.  To each his/her own though. Some people understand Eastern languages. I'm just not one of 'em and I don't have the patience to have something repeated 15 times so I can understand it. :shrug:


lil kom is 2 1/2 yrs. With my luck he'll get sick as a dog now that we are Dr-less. I just want (need) the piece of mind knowing he has a dr. 
Now to get his medical records from the other office.


----------



## Steve

I didn't read the whole thread, but I did see Dr. Dhillon's name. We used him for a couple of years but he isn't all that great. He does overprescribe antibiotics for just about every ailment; your appointment will last at least two hours, since he overbooks; he likes to take copious blood tests; etc, etc.

I'd tell you who we use now, but I don't want my service getting corrupted by an influx of forumites...


----------



## Dymphna

crabcake said:
			
		

> I don't know how old "lil kom" is, but DQ (6) is not very receptive nor responsive to a doctor that she can't understand. It's not that she (nor I) is discriminatory in selecting a physician; rather, it's a comfort level thing. I don't like not understanding exactly what a doctor is telling me in regards to mine or my kid's health.  To each his/her own though. Some people understand Eastern languages. I'm just not one of 'em and I don't have the patience to have something repeated 15 times so I can understand it. :shrug:


 We had some wonderful pediatricians before moving here.  Almost all the doctors in the office were from India.  Most of them spoke English quite well, but there was one who clearly wasn't very comfortable with the language.  He was very nice, but reluctant to explain things and made it clear he didn't like too many questions.  It made it very difficult to ensure that the kids were getting adequate care.

Regardless of national origin, if you can't communicate with the doctor, what kind of care are you getting? :shrug:


----------



## Dymphna

Dymphna said:
			
		

> ...and even made the appointments for them for the day I wanted.


They  just  called  to  cancel  my  appointment. 

I was speechless.  I couldn't even talk to the woman, I hung up on her.


----------



## atessier20603

*In help of your search...*



			
				Lallem18 said:
			
		

> I've been told by everyone and their brother that I am way behind the power curve in finding a pediatrician for my baby who is due 10/29.  We are fairly new to the La Plata area, so I was wondering if any of you parents have a pediatrician that you just love and would feel good about referring him/her.
> 
> THANKS!!!!




After working at a couple doctor offices and working at Civista I have met most of the pediatricians in the Charles County area.  I would have to recommend Dr. Reed who is in Dr. Robert Miller's practice.  Also in their practice is Dr. Brubaker.  She is good too.  But  I worked closely with Dr. Reed and once I have children that is who they will see.  He is kind and sweet and all you have to do is call there office up and set up an appointment to meet with him for a consultation and he would be more than happy to meet with you.  He is great with kids and very thorough.  Also I know this has been mentioned but their practice does have two offices and they will fit you in and stay late any night of the week  just to see that your child gets better or whatever the case may be.  The nurses that are there are just as nice as well.  Theresa and Susan at the Waldorf office are great with the little ones and Jeannine at the Leonardtown is the best nurse that I know.  And I have worked with many .  Well good luck with your search.


----------



## atessier20603

Also might I add-if you have a problem with the receptionists there--then say something to the doctor's especially Dr. Miller or the office manager.  Dr. Miller does not tolerate that nonsense at all.  And if he is aware of the problem then he will do something about it.  There was a problem at one point in time with some of the receptionist there that would try to turn people away so they didn't have to stay late or what not and put it this way they weren't there much longer once Dr. Miller found out about it.  But working with them and at the hospital-I have learned that their bedside manner is better than most doctors in this area...granted Dr. Brubaker doesn't always seem chipper-(She is a good doctor and good with the kids.)


----------



## hereforgood

I LOVE DR. Reed (Miller practice)   He has always stayed right on top of everything. Being a first time mom, he has never made me feel like any question was stupid.  He must take a lot of notes because he never forgets any details from last visit even not medical ones( such as hows dance class going)  Did I say I love Dr. Reed.  Set up a consult see if you like him.  Oh never have to wait in reception long, another plus.


----------



## atessier20603

hereforgood said:
			
		

> I LOVE DR. Reed (Miller practice)   He has always stayed right on top of everything. Being a first time mom, he has never made me feel like any question was stupid.  He must take a lot of notes because he never forgets any details from last visit even not medical ones( such as hows dance class going)  Did I say I love Dr. Reed.  Set up a consult see if you like him.  Oh never have to wait in reception long, another plus.



He does remember a lot.  He is the best out of all of him thats for sure!  He always has time to listen to you, no matter what.


----------



## AMP

Dr Reed was a base doctor before he came to Waldorf, I can't remember if it was somewhere in SC or TX. He came to my prenatal classes up at So.MHC and gave a good talk, and I talked to him afterwards to find out where he was practicing. He is genuine and nice, not overbearing, never forgetful, always ready to answer quesions. Its been almost 5 years and I would not switch peds. I like Dr Miller and Brubaker, but Reed is my favorite.

Too bad the parking at Pembrooke still really sux!


----------



## ksjohnson

*Best Pediatricians Ever...*

...are Drs. Domson, Sarmiento & Brubaker.  They have offices in Waldorf, Clinton and Dunkirk.  ALL of their staff is so friendly and you can always get in when you need to.  Great docs!!!


----------



## watercolor

AMP said:
			
		

> He is genuine and nice, not overbearing, never forgetful, always ready to answer quesions.





I second that. He is awesome. I am not "thrilled" with miller.. but I love Reed


----------



## cege

Lallem18 said:
			
		

> Anyone heard anything about Dr. Sait and Chhabra in Waldorf?
> 
> BTW - Thank You all for responding.  If I hear one more person say "YOU DON'T HAVE A PEDIATRICIAN YET?"...crap, I haven't even had the kid and I'm already a crappy mom.  Ugh!


I am 38 and I went to Dr. Sait when I was around 8 or so. My mom really liked him and said he was great to me.  I don't remember much about him though.


----------



## cege

ksjohnson said:
			
		

> ...are Drs. Domson, Sarmiento & Brubaker.  They have offices in Waldorf, Clinton and Dunkirk.  ALL of their staff is so friendly and you can always get in when you need to.  Great docs!!!


My ds went to these Drs.  Dr. Sarmiento was my favorite.  My ds is 15 now so we don't really do the ped. doctors anymore.


----------



## sockgirl77

The doctors SUCK on my plan so I'm stuck with one that I hate! All of them belong to a certain group practice that "owns" a majority of the medical practices in this county. I haven't met one that I like yet.


----------

